# Planung Schwimmteich



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Insider

bei der Planung unseres Schwimmteiches stellten sich folgende Fagen:

wie schützt man sich gegen Bisamratten, Wildschweine,wilde Vergrabungswut von Wallnüssen durch Eichhörnchen sowie extreme Pappelblüte, Fichtennadeln und abfallende Blätter eines übergroßen Wallnußbaumes vom Nachbarn?  

wir wohnen im Bereich eines Moorgebietes. :cry:   
wie sieht es mit  Bodensetzungen aus ?
Boden-Tiefe etwa 4,50 m. bis Lehmboden. 
Danke im voraus : 

Andreas (andy h.)


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Andreas,

Deine ganzen Fragen kann ich zwar nicht beantworten, bzgl. des Moorbodens weiß ich aber von Bekannten, daß es so lange kein Problem gibt, wie der Boden feucht bleibt, trocknet er aus, zieht er sich zusammen. M. E. solltest Du daher wirklich in Erwägung ziehen, bis auf den Lehm auszuschachten und dann die gewünschte Tiefe wieder mit Sand anzufüllen. Das ist natürlich ein ziemlicher Aufwand.
Da Du ja auch offensichtlich einige Bäume in dem Bereich stehen hast, mußt Du Dir auch Gedanken um das Wurzelwachstum machen. Die können Deinen Teich nämlich auch schädigen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2003)

*Bäume in Teichnähe*

Danke für die Antwort.
 Große Bäume haben wir nicht mehr auf unserem Grundstück(tabula Rasa  vor 5 Jahren) aber der Nachbar hat einen Monumentalen Nußbaum ca. 6 meter von unserem geplanten Teich entfernt.Kennt sich jemand mit dem Wurzelwachstum aus.               
 Kleine Nußbäume wachsen bei uns wie Unkraut (aktiveEichhörnchen) :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Andreas, aus sicherheitsgründen solltest du dein Grundstück einzäunen dann wäre zumindest das problem der Wildschweine vermutlich gelöst, Bei Bisamratten wird es schon schwierig, in jedem Fall würde ich da doppeltes Flies einbauen.Wichtig bei den Flachwasserzonen das sie mit genügend Sand abgedeckt sind da haben die Eichhörchen vermutlich keine Lust mehr im Wasser zu graben. Für den Pappelsamen bzw, allgemeiner Eintrag aus der Luft  hilft nur ein Skimmer. Am wichtigsten dürfte bei dir jedoch ein Laubschutznetz für die Zeit des Laubabwurfs sein. Die Nußbaumblätter sind nicht geade gut für das Wasser. Wichtig das Netz darf sich nicht mit dem Laub ins Wasser hängen. 
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Aug. 2003)

Ich denke, den Blattfall werden wir in den Griff bekommen. Aber im Sommer haben wir eine geschlossene Pappelschneedecke. Schaft das der Skimmer? :/  

Andreas H.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

hallo andreas,

was der skimmer schafft hängt von dessen pumpenleistung, der größe des teiches , der position des skimmers und davon ab ob dein teich eine oberflächenströmung hat.
natürlich auch davon welcher bauart der skimmer ist - viele skimmermodelle arbeiten sehr ungenügend. 

falls diese punkte zueineander passen schafft er echt alles was auf dem teich schwimmt.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

Vielleicht noch einmal zu Bisamratten und Schermäusen: Diese sollen lt. Naturagart alle auf gleiche Art und Weise die Folie angreifen: UNTER der Wasseroberfläche wird ein Gang gegraben (und deshalb auch die Folie durchbrochen), der ausserhalb des Teiches in einem Bau OBERHALB der Wasseroberfläche endet. Wenn sich also der Teich nicht an einen Hang anlehnt, sondern das Gelände eben ist oder sogar abfällt, soll die Gefahr von Schäden durch Bisams und Schermäusen sehr gering sein. Die Tiere versuchen dann mangels Erfolgsaussicht gar nicht erst, sich einen Bau zu graben.

Wie gesagt: Ist nicht eigene Erfahrung, sondern Aussage von jemandem, der es eigentlich wissen muss. Durch Vlies allerdings gingen die Biester durch wie durch Papier.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

*Bisams*

Der Teich soll etwa 40-60cm aus dem Boden herausragen. Ich hoffe, das das für die Biester zu wenig ist.   Danke für die Antworten.

Andreas H.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

Danach bestünde lt. Naturagart keine Gefahr - sondern nur dann, wenn es Gelände OBERHALB der Wasseroberfläche gäbe. Abfallendes Gelände ist für Bisams und Schermäuse uninteressant, weil sie sich dann keine trockenen Hôhlen bauen können.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen kennst du ein Skimmermodell das sehr gut funktioniert und eventuell schwankende Wasserstände beherrscht?
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2003)

*Erfahrungen mit Bisams (sind übrigends keine Ratten!!)*

In meinem Natur- Badeteich und in den umliegenden Gewässern bauen sich die Bisams (Vegetarier!!) in Höhe des Wassespiegels ihre Höhleneingänge- d.h. sie können unter oder über dem Wasserspiegel liegen! Wir erlebten einmal nach 3 Wochen Ruhe am Teich (wir waren in Urlaub),daß Gänge von zwei Metern gegraben wurden, mit einem Nest und 8 Jungtieren! Das Fatale war, daß diese Biester die Seerosen mit Stumpf und Stiel wegfressen. Wir stellten fest, daß die Tiere nicht kommen, wenn täglich Bewegung am Teichrand ist- sei es durch Hund, Menschen, Rasenmäher, usw. Seit 6 Jahren haben wir keine Bisams mehr am Teich!
Gruß
HOS


----------

